# Breeders, what breed are you breeding?



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you don't mind me asking such a nosy question but I often see pictures of Lynnmorelynn's Siamese and wish I had one, and Carly87's beautiful Persians are on here occasionally so I wondered what everyone else breeds?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Time for a Coda pic I think Spid


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

I breed BSH, currently have 2 litters at 8 weeks old various colours. Will be hard to give this lot up. heres some pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow your british short hairs are gorgeous, very very cute._


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I breed British Shorthairs as well. To say I am a breeder is a bit of an exaggeration. I am attached to a feline organisation, send my cats for all the tests, follow the rules etc., and my kittens have pedigrees but I really only have one cat. Sometimes, it does feel somewhat silly to call myself a 'cattery'!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pipje said:


> I breed British Shorthairs as well. To say I am a breeder is a bit of an exaggeration. I am attached to a feline organisation, send my cats for all the tests, follow the rules etc., and my kittens have pedigrees but I really only have one cat. Sometimes, it does feel somewhat silly to call myself a 'cattery'!


I wouldn't call myself a cattery either  Just a small hobby breeder. You are still a breeder pipje and doing it properly :thumbsup:
I know that we have several very good and very experienced breeders on here who never share their kitten photos etc. but provide this forum with a wealth of information. I take my hat off to them


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh well, Jo-pop! If I must!
Coda is the bigger of the two in this picture and she is a RagaMuffin - hopefully kittens due in August, the little kitten at the front is my Selkirk Rex queen; Bomber.








This is what my hubby calls a puddle of cats
My Birman ex breeding queen at the back, then Coda, then Bomber


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Oh well, Jo-pop! If I must!
> Coda is the bigger of the two in this picture and she is a RagaMuffin - hopefully kittens due in August, the little kitten at the front is my Selkirk Rex queen; Bomber.
> View attachment 91931
> 
> ...


That cat makes my heart skip!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> That cat makes my heart skip!!


Kittens in August!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment! I think they're beautiful, but then I'll admit to being totally biased. I'll try and get more pics up when kittens come along in another few weeks hopefully, but I rely on others to take them for me which is why there aren't more here. Sorry! I know photo payment is always overdue from me!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I think they're beautiful, but then I'll admit to being totally biased. I'll try and get more pics up when kittens come along in another few weeks hopefully, but I rely on others to take them for me which is why there aren't more here. Sorry! I know photo payment is always overdue from me!


Always happy to post a picture of one of Carly's babies


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

sarahandjonesy said:


> I breed BSH, currently have 2 litters at 8 weeks old various colours. Will be hard to give this lot up. heres some pics.


They are gorgeous! Must be hard sending those little monsters off on their new journeys.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Always happy to post a picture of one of Carly's babies


I can't decide if its the super luxurious fur I like best or that clearly very opinionated expression! Either way, completely lovely.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Oh well, Jo-pop! If I must!
> Coda is the bigger of the two in this picture and she is a RagaMuffin - hopefully kittens due in August, the little kitten at the front is my Selkirk Rex queen; Bomber.
> View attachment 91931
> 
> ...


:001_wub: Love them both, Bomber is going to be amazing when she grows up!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Kittens in August!


Shut up shut up!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> Shut up shut up!


lol!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Kittens in August!


Woo hoo :thumbup: Hope it goes well


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jo-Pop do you think you would get another cat or are you sticking with one?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> lol!!!!!


I'll JUST about manage, UNLESS you get a blue silver mink tortie!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Shut up shut up!


I think Thomas could do with a playmate


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Jo-Pop do you think you would get another cat or are you sticking with one?


I'd have another in a shot (either a BSH or Ragamuffin) but hubby will not have it. Took me 2 years to persuade him on 1 cat. If we get a divorce  
I'll have another one of either of those 2 breeds.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> I'll JUST about manage, UNLESS you get a blue silver mink tortie!!


Very very possible! Shall I pop you on my list?!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I think Thomas could do with a playmate


If I brought it up it would cause MAJOR arguments


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You lot are evil!!
I'm tempted to try the argument out ha ha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We are breeders of Ragdoll kittens and any litters we have are reared indoors with us in the home and leave us as Happy Healthy well reared kittens. ( see pics below )...In the near future we are possibly going to also start to breed Maine Coons too. Best wishes............Chris.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> We are breeders of Ragdoll kittens and any litters we have are reared indoors with us in the home and leave us as Happy Healthy well reared kittens. ( see pics below )...In the near future we are possibly going to also start to breed Maine Coons too. Best wishes............Chris.


Look at those eyes! Stunning!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> In the near future we are possibly going to also start to breed Maine Coons too.


Ooooo, exciting times!!!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> Ooooo, exciting times!!!!!!


Lets hope so.........


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Chris, your raggies are adorable!!!! Such a tease!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thx Louise, glad you like them............Chris


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> You lot are evil!!
> I'm tempted to try the argument out ha ha


If it helps, my husband was actually a little bit drunk when he agreed it would be great to get another cat. By the next morning, when he was gearing up for the 'let's have a think' chat I had already begun the research and he knows me better than to interrupt mid obsession. Happily he does now think its a great idea, he just needed a tiny bit of tactical persuasion at first .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> If it helps, my husband was actually a little bit drink when he agreed it would be great to get another cat. By the next morning, when he was gearing up for the 'let's have a think' chat I had already begun the research and he knows me better than to interrupt mid obsession. Happily he does now think its a great idea, he just needed a tiny bit of tactical persuasion at first .


I had to agree to no holidays before I could have another  Not that we could get away on holiday with our business before we retired so it wasn't really a sacrifice  Now he says he doesn't want to go away anywhere anyway : I haven't mentioned yet that I might keep a girlie from this litter


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> If it helps, my husband was actually a little bit drink when he agreed it would be great to get another cat. By the next morning, when he was gearing up for the 'let's have a think' chat I had already begun the research and he knows me better than to interrupt mid obsession. Happily he does now think its a great idea, he just needed a tiny bit of tactical persuasion at first .


He doesnt drink


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

See, there's the benefit in having more than one cat. Now that I've got three, if I ever get a resistant man, all I'll do is just slip the new cat quietly into the house, no fuss, no drama. Then when he asks, "Is that a new one?" I'll just smile sweetly and say, "No dear. That one's been here for ages. Honestly, don't you notice anything around here?" I used to use that one whenever I bought *another* new handbag when I was with the last one and it worked a treat. If he swore it was new, all I had to do was say "see, shows how much notice you take of my appearance when you don't know what's new and what isn't!" Then he's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. Instant winner! Works just the same for cats, or so I'm told.

Aurelie, I fell in love with Manny's fur too. My boys have the most gorgeous coats, but I was absolutely flabberghasted when I picked up this new little munster kitten. She's fo fluffy that you have to bury your fingers right up to the knuckle before you find a little body in there! I've got photos of her up somewhere. She's as cute as a button though. The fur's just the finishing touch.

Jenny, keep the pics coming! I love it when someone loves the babies so much that they want to show them off! Oh oh oh, I got Manny's present the other day. Got one for the new kitten too and all three of them play! And you know that it takes something special to get Tia to play... Fancy emailing me your address again so that I can get it off to you? The hard drive with my kitten details on it was put in a very safe place so that madam wasn't tempted to chew on the leads when she got here, but can I find it? Ah well, at least it's safe!

By the way, if anyone has a preference between Gabby, Abi and Suzie for this new little hooligan, then speak up! Mind you, I'm still partial to Spid's suggestion of Mosh...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Will do Carly 

I quite like Mosh or Moshie! Good suggestion Spid 

You will have to get someone to do a photoshoot of this new gorgeous little bundle of fluff!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Want to know how Pip joined our family? 

I found her, collected her and surprised him. 

Now, I wouldn't recommend this to you obviously. He was mad For like 10 minutes and then he saw her, fell in love with her and was still mad at me. He went into his room and came back with a contract which stated that I would clean after her and arrange their care when we're on holiday. Ehm and I also had to promise not to ever do this again. 0_0


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

pipje said:


> Want to know how Pip joined our family?
> 
> I found her, collected her and surprised him.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't recommend this to you obviously. He was mad For like 10 minutes and then he saw her, fell in love with her and was still mad at me. He went into his room and came back with a contract which stated that I would clean after her and arrange their care when we're on holiday. Ehm and I also had to promise not to ever do this again. 0_0


He came out of his room with a contract !!!!!!!!!...OMG, if i did that to Sue she would beat me over the head with it hahahahaha ...( kidding of course )


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Look at those eyes! Stunning!


Beautiful, I love that second photo 

Sorry - I have quoted the wrong post! I meant to quote Raggs's pictures of those AMAZING Raggdoll kittens.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

pipje said:


> Want to know how Pip joined our family?
> 
> I found her, collected her and surprised him.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't recommend this to you obviously. He was mad For like 10 minutes and then he saw her, fell in love with her and was still mad at me. He went into his room and came back with a contract which stated that I would clean after her and arrange their care when we're on holiday. Ehm and I also had to promise not to ever do this again. 0_0


Wow, now thats bravery :laugh:. I am trying to think what Mr A would do if I did that.......actually I think if it was a Maine Coone called Floyd he would be very pleased.

Although it would make us a bit of an oddball cat family with a BSH, Burmese and a Maine Coone - and I still have to squeeze a Tonk and a Siamese in there somewhere over the years, I hope I live for a loooong time.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We breed Birmans. Don't know about plans in the future for other breeds - hubby wants to breed Somalis but I have to say the Nebelung look interesting to me!

Here are some of my current litter (they leave next week  )


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

messyhearts said:


> We breed Birmans. Don't know about plans in the future for other breeds - hubby wants to breed Somalis but I have to say the Nebelung look interesting to me!
> 
> Here are some of my current litter (they leave next week  )


Aren't they lovely, those little mittens look so sweet on the first one. Just had a Google of Somali kittens as I had never heard of them - I like them, beautiful coats.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Im expecting chocolate point Siamese in the next couple of weeks.

I cant wait, I just hope that they are born at a slightly more reasonable hour this time


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm a breeder of Bristlenose Catfish


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I'm a breeder of Bristlenose Catfish


Ah yes, am I right in thinking these are yet to gain GCCF recognition?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Ah yes, am I right in thinking these are yet to gain GCCF recognition?


Yes I think so, they are healthy though, and water changed on regular basis and water tests done.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Yes I think so, they are healthy though, and water changed on regular basis and water tests done.


Ha ha... Another bonkers Yorkshire bird!


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

Making me want another BSH now


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I breed Selkirk Rex and bred Spid's Bomber


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm working on it, Jenny. Have to convince her to stay out of the food bowl long enough to clean up first though! Mucky little madam dunks her whole face and her ruff in it every time she eats ! Comes out with food up to the eyes and very pleased with herself as she smears it all over me while giving me kisses. She's far too cute to tell off though, even when she does wake me by shoving a tiny, cat food covered face in my ear hole for a sniff at 3 in the morning! Remind me again why I volunteered for this?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Kittens in August!


So that makes it November they'd leave, hmmmm *plots and pops off to research muffins*


----------

